# Brown sugar-Maple syrup bacon



## linguica (Oct 7, 2012)

Brown sugar maple bacon                                             My first try was seven years ago













DSC00091.JPG



__ linguica
__ Oct 7, 2012






Cured and dried













DSC00107.JPG



__ linguica
__ Oct 7, 2012






4 hrs smoke













DSC00109.JPG



__ linguica
__ Oct 7, 2012






That's right...... a Big Cheif             and AMNPS













DSC00110.JPG



__ linguica
__ Oct 7, 2012






Into a cast iron skillet













DSC00114.JPG



__ linguica
__ Oct 7, 2012






 Tasty













DSC00118.JPG



__ linguica
__ Oct 7, 2012






My breakfast                   PS the eggs are from my own chickens!


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks tasty, and thanks for reminding me, my bacon stash is a bit low...


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice work and nice meaty bacon!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## thomas phillips (Oct 10, 2012)

That Bacon looks mighty nice!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks great!!!!


~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like it came out great


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## celticgladiator (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks amazing


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## zzerru (Oct 13, 2012)

Maple bacon is my favorite, hands down. Great job!


----------



## smokeyj1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yum!


----------



## jimdepo (Jan 13, 2013)

Geez, does that look great,or what? I'm lookin to get a Big Chief also.Waiting for the price to fall to around $100.


----------



## trizzuth (May 12, 2013)

Hey, at what point do you add the maple syrup? I am curing ten plus pounds very soon and have home made syrup I'd like to use,.  Using Morton's smoke flavored sugar cure this time for the cure. Thanks!


----------

